# Am I a rubbish breastfeeder??



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone
Baby son born 8 weeks ago, (35 weeks & small for gestational age) initially tube fed as very small and could not latch on or use a teat.  He was given ebm through the ngt as required, on discharge from hospital I was still expressing but bottle feeding as he still would not latch on.
I have spoken to my health visitor about this problem and all I keep getting told is keep going:-
Matthew will have a feed off my left side but then gets anxious and squeals and will not go back on, subsequently he gets topped up with formula. He will also have a little feed off my right side but I find this more difficult as this nipple is slightly flatter but we do manage.
However, he never seems to get enough from the breasts and wants to be topped up. I am now starting to find this quite upsetting as I feel I cannot adequately feed my baby! I don't want to give up and I don't really want to top him up with formula either I want to be a fully breast feeding mother but no matter how long I leave him there it never seems to be enough.  At first I did not want to leave him without a top up as I felt he was too small but he is now almost 8lbs so I guess that I could but he would no doubt cry the house down! I am now thinking so I stop trying to breastfeed and give him formula as he seems to take it no problem, I feel I am in danger of losing my milk supply -- now when I express I am lucky to get 3ozs/90mls at a time.
Please, please, please help me!

Thanks Jo! + 1


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jo

Firstly well done for persevering with your breast feeding

I honestly feel that you would benefit from speaking to a breast feeding counselor. They will provide one on one support and guidance for you.

There could be a number of reasons why is isn't feeding for long such as:
-milk too fast
-milk to slow
-not latched on
-positioning

Expressing 3oz if fine. The recommendations are that you use an electric pump and express from both breasts at the same time. The more you bf or express the more you will produce (if you go onto the breast feeding section on FF I have done some work on improving your supply if you feel that your supply is low).

My second dd was prem as well and I could never get her to latch on. I expressed exclusively and gave it in a bottle so that is another option you have.

But firstly you need some support from a BF counselor so contact your HV and ask what is available for you.

Let me know how things are going

Jxxx


----------



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Jeanette
I have kept going and my milk supply is definately low, I have done exactly what everyone has told me and put Matthew to the breast at every opportunity and things are still the same.
I booked an apointment with my gp yesterday to discuss, as i had read about domperidone to increase supply but then cried all day and cancelled the appointment.
I have spoken to a friend of mine who is a pharmacist and she says the drugs should do no harm but on the info inside the packet it says not to be taken when breastfeeding (i understand this is cos its licenced for tummy pains/bloating etc) yet when i read other forums people have been prescribed it in the hospital when they have had prem babies?!?!
I am wondering if this could be to do with my hormones, Matthew being prem, etc, etc
It is really upsetting me as i dont want to be a formula mummy!!!
Thanks 
Jo!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jo

Domperidone is currently unlicensed for use by breast feeding mums. However, many GPs will prescribe it as some of its side effects it to increase breast milk.

Fennel tea can also help to increase your milk (as can fengeek).

Its definitely worth going to see your GP about getting this on prescription.

Let me know how you get on

Jxxx


----------



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi J
The dr would not prescribe the drugs as they are not licenced for that purpose but did tell me they could possibly work if i were to buy them!! Bought them and milk supply did increase but still not enough to do a full substantial feed.
Anyhoos Matthew is now a mainly formula fed baby on aptimil which i believe is the closest to breast milk, i still put him onto the breast and he still likes to feed but i think it is for comfort more than anything else, if he is happy to do this then i am happy to do this. I have accepted that i cannot be a full time breastfeeder as i had hoped but i think it was more to do with circumstance than sheer lack of effort, after all i am still drinking that minging herbal tea LOL
I was just wondering some days he seems slightly constipated, once he does a poo he is fine but once every 2 - 3 days a few hours before the poo arrives he is not a very happy bunny and i wonder if it is ok to give him a bit of cooled boiled water and if so how much. Ive asked some friends that have had babies with different responses so i thought i would ask on here!
Thanks in advance
Jo & Matthew xxx


----------

